# Purple Praying Mantis



## Sucrose (Jul 4, 2012)

Photo by: _Glen Hush_


----------



## stacy (Jul 4, 2012)

Super pretty!


----------



## gripen (Jul 4, 2012)

Photo shopped...


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 5, 2012)

gripen said:


> Photo shopped...


+1 Its fake.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 5, 2012)

Whoever did it works well in photoshop! You might like this one sucrose:


----------



## Mvalenz (Jul 5, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Whoever did it works well in photoshop! You might like this one sucrose:


Nice one.


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a hard time believing that is Photoshop work. But at the same time, since when are mantids purple? Lol... could they have dyed the exoskeleton? Or is it completely legit? Either way, that's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 5, 2012)

well, the whalbergi pics in kids books (labeled "tropical flower mantis" lol.) are dark pink. maybe they based it off of these?!?!


----------



## frogparty (Jul 6, 2012)

Could very well be legit in the video, just enhanced with filters. Just because our limited gene pool in the USA doesn throw purple doesn't mean it's not possible.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

gripen said:


> Photo shopped...


How do you know?


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 6, 2012)

I think the video is legit, the photo may be "enhanced."


----------



## gripen (Jul 6, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> I think the video is legit, the photo may be "enhanced."


+1


----------



## Precarious (Jul 7, 2012)

Sucrose said:


> Photo by: _Glen Hush_


This took 2 minutes in Photoshop...


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

Precarious said:


> This took 2 minutes in Photoshop...


Very good!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 9, 2012)

Howd you do that? I'm not that good at photoshop


----------



## Precarious (Jul 9, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> Howd you do that? I'm not that good at photoshop


This one was very easy because the mantis contained almost all elements of that particularly color. Normally it would be more complicated.

Go to the drop-down menu for *Image* / *Adjustments* / *Hue/Saturation*. Where is says *Master*, drop-down and select *Magentas*. Move the *Hue* slider to change the purples to other colors. You can then use *Saturation* and *Lightness* to further tune the effect.

Part of the flower will change too so I first created a duplicate of the original layer and applied a layer mask that allowed the mantis to show from the adjusted layer below.


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2012)

Precarious said:


> This one was very easy because the mantis contained almost all elements of that particularly color. Normally it would be more complicated.
> 
> Go to the drop-down menu for *Image* / *Adjustments* / *Hue/Saturation*. Where is says *Master*, drop-down and select *Magentas*. Move the *Hue* slider to change the purples to other colors. You can then use *Saturation* and *Lightness* to further tune the effect.
> 
> Part of the flower will change too so I first created a duplicate of the original layer and applied a layer mask that allowed the mantis to show from the adjusted layer below.


shame on u, no orange mantis? :tt2:


----------



## Precarious (Jul 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> shame on u, no orange mantis? :tt2:


Orange you glad I'm such a nice guy?


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 9, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Orange you glad I'm such a nice guy?


HAHA awesome!!


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Orange you glad I'm such a nice guy?


Yay thanx  

I want an orange mantis so bad lol

The closest species I've had to orange were gongylus gongylodes and Blepharopsis mendica


----------



## Precarious (Jul 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> Yay thanx
> 
> I want an orange mantis so bad lol
> 
> The closest species I've had to orange were gongylus gongylodes and Blepharopsis mendica


You'll have to buy an ooth from my rusty Oxy female and hope her babies show the orange. She is the most orange mantis I've ever seen aside from the orange Rhombodera valida nymph.






More photos here:

http://mantidforum.n...showtopic=24422


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2012)

Precarious said:


> You'll have to buy an ooth from my rusty Oxy female and hope her babies show the orange. She is the most orange mantis I've ever seen aside from the orange Rhombodera valida nymph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just might and I might buy a few Rhombodera when they r available


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 1, 2012)

Precarious said:


> This one was very easy because the mantis contained almost all elements of that particularly color. Normally it would be more complicated.
> 
> Go to the drop-down menu for *Image* / *Adjustments* / *Hue/Saturation*. Where is says *Master*, drop-down and select *Magentas*. Move the *Hue* slider to change the purples to other colors. You can then use *Saturation* and *Lightness* to further tune the effect.
> 
> Part of the flower will change too so I first created a duplicate of the original layer and applied a layer mask that allowed the mantis to show from the adjusted layer below.


yay I did it!


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 1, 2012)

what photo shop program are you guys using?


----------



## Precarious (Aug 1, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> what photo shop program are you guys using?


I'm limited to Photoshop CS4 because I'm still using Windows XP.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 2, 2012)

my mom's old CS2


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 2, 2012)

but we're upgrading soon.


----------

